# DIY Arboreal tank (pic-heavy)



## Gomjaba (Oct 29, 2009)

I looked for bloody ages to find a tank without spending silly money at the moment. 

This one is intended for a big sling / juvie p.irminia which will go into an exo or "tarantulacage" once grown 

Being arboreal you obviously need something tall .. man .. what a pain in the neck. 

Exos are nice and all, but too big and bulky for such a small one.. cereal / spaghetti container are KIND OF ok, but too narrow to fit in a decent bit of bark. Tarantulacages are ok .. but still too large and here in the UK we have postal strikes so God knows when that would arrive.

So I finally found all the bits in B&Q. (B&Q being a British DIY shop).

That might not be perfect for adult pokies etc., but it certainly is good enough for juvies and sa. 

Anyway, here is my DIY job  Certainly not the best, but heh - it is quick and cheap ... 

Shopping list

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=03633380

(16cmx36cm or 6.2"x14.2")







http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=03205785







http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=03207376







A few plastic screws I found in some PC part box
(I have another set at work - so here you can see only 4 out of 8)







First thing I did is mounting them two third down







On the back side, I marked a line through the hinges







I wanted to make sure the length doesn't change or whatever,
therefore I cut it after I mounted / marked the hinges







Here cut, and hinges mounted







Here you can see how it works













Now I taped down the large end as I need to fix the small bit







I opened the small lid and created a seal with a glue gun







Then on the back side, I filled all the gaps of the small lid with glue too







LOTS of it 







Now I need some "leg" as the sides aren't even







Toiled Paper roll  







Lots of glue gun ...	







LOTS AND LOTS.
Maybe hard to see, but I also used tape to have a higher
level of glue than the cup is high so I can shape it if necessary.







Here the finished product







with open lid







Here the tub in, waterbowl attached (gotta love the glue gun)







Here from a bit further away







and closed



















I will have to get some black cardboard for the back and sides obviously .. but this arboreal tank cost me so far 

About £9 for the bits and bops.( $14)
About £2 for moss ($3)
About £2 for substrate ($3)
£4 for the tube ($6)
£2 for the waterbowl ($3)

Make that £19  ($29)

You can have it cheaper obviously as 

1. most people have either moss and substrate around anyway
2. Waterbowl doesn't have to be from exo but a lid will do too 

You obviously still have to drill or burn airholes


----------



## micheldied (Oct 29, 2009)

very nice job!
very creative thinking.
i was going to do the same for my first arboreal.


----------

